# new problem with Sugar's ear..



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

how's everyone doing? 

hmm...about a week ago i bathed Sugar and when I dried both of her ears she screamed, she's a tough girl, she never screams..but she did when i dried her ears...  there was blood on the towel. so then I looked at both ears under light, the right one had A LOT of brown wax in it. i used Q tips to clean it out, but it came with blood. she didn't want me to touch it again, she was blocking me with her right arm...
today when we woke up i thought i should check on it, there're still brown wax, dry blood. after i cleaned it, she shook her body, there was yellowy liquid dripped out of her right ear!? she scratched it of course it started to bleed 

i have been putting antibiotic cream in it though. apparently it doesn't help..

i also have some left over amoxicilin from her last visit to the vet, should I give her the rest?

thank you guys...I'm worried, by the way, whatever it is in her right ear, stinks BAD.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Aireal said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


You've made my day!!!:woof:

I happen to have all three ingredients at home!! thank you so so so much!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol no prob good luck


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You should not give her leftover medication. It's important to finish the course the first time around even if they look like they are feeling better. Or else the meds might not work again because you have created antibiotic resistant bacteria. 

She could even have a perforated ear drum. The yellow liquid doesn't sound good. I would take an infection that serious to the vet.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost:

There's a time to realize that you need to take your dog in. I try to treat most everything at home first, and the vet is the last resort. I'd take your pup in and get it taken care of.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> You should not give her leftover medication. It's important to finish the course the first time around even if they look like they are feeling better. Or else the meds might not work again because you have created antibiotic resistant bacteria.
> 
> She could even have a perforated ear drum. The yellow liquid doesn't sound good. I would take an infection that serious to the vet.




the vet gave her three week worth but she said two weeks should do it, and since we weren't sure if her cyst was coming back so she gave us one more week of the meds...

if it doesn't get better in three days(with the ear infection recipe) then i'll take her to the vet and get it look at ... ugh..this worries me


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Wingman said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> There's a time to realize that you need to take your dog in. I try to treat most everything at home first, and the vet is the last resort. I'd take your pup in and get it taken care of.


i guess if it doesn't get better after i try the ear infection recipe on lisa's post, then i'll have to take her in..
she just got a check up on 30, aug. the vet didn't see anything wrong with her ears...


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

another possiblity....ear mites??

it stinks very bad...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it might stink because of the infection. It sounds pretty bad.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> I think it might stink because of the infection. It sounds pretty bad.


it doesn't seem to bother her, she plays, eats and snores just as usual...

I mixed the ear infection mix that lisa had, used it on her, cleaned out all the brown stuff. i'm having my fingers crossed, hoping this will fix it.
I should have cleaned her ears more often  now i feel so bad..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup sounds like an ear infection and the cream will do nothing for it. You can use oral antibiotic and if you have a weeks worth left go ahead and finish them now and it will help. Typhoon sufferers from ear infections that get really bad and bloody like that so I know what your going through. Clean them out the best you can without too much pain to her, and go to that thread that was posted earlier and use that solution, together with that and the antibiotic should get you back into shape.
I HATE ear infections, let us know how it goes.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Yup sounds like an ear infection and the cream will do nothing for it. You can use oral antibiotic and if you have a weeks worth left go ahead and finish them now and it will help. Typhoon sufferers from ear infections that get really bad and bloody like that so I know what your going through. Clean them out the best you can without too much pain to her, and go to that thread that was posted earlier and use that solution, together with that and the antibiotic should get you back into shape.
> I HATE ear infections, let us know how it goes.


I absolutely love you lisa! you've been helping me since i came to this forum, and all your help works! :woof:

yesterday as soon as i read the post(the recipe) I started mixing three things and cleaning her ears out...my husband's aunt came by, she started questioning me," how do you know it's ear infection? the black stuff might be ear mites! you should take her to the vet." i said," these ingredients in there will not hurt her even if it's not ear infection. i'm just cleaning it out, if it doesn't get better, we'll take her to the vet." then i looked online for ear mites, i usually don't like to "diagnose" myself according to the internet, but the brown/black stuff in her ear does look like what the pictures showed..i cleaned all of them out, she bled a little bit, so she resisted because the alcohol stings...poor baby... 
do you think i should put several drops of baby oil(or mineral oil) in her ear? in case it IS ear mites??

i gave her the amoxicillin this morning, and cleaned again. it's red in side, still has an odor, she tried to fight it so i can't take a picture for you to look at. it looks sticky inside. i tried to clean every bit i could with cotton balls and Q tips...my poor little girl


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ear mites are really rare in dogs treat for an ear infection first. Ear mites or more common in cats and it does depend in what part of the country you live in but my guess is an ear infection. You will get black, brown, and red with an ear infection. one good clue is smell her ears and if they smell sour or like yeast they are ear infections.

Treat for an ear infection and if they do not clear up in a week or look any better in a week then treat for mites. Yes you can go to the vet and know for sure but I am more the hand on person since both can be treated at home just do a process of elimination.
That is what I would do if it was my dog but if you have any doubts then go to the vet and know for sure but I think you are find if you want to treat for one thing and go from there.

It's not life threatening to see if it is an ear infection or mites, I vote home care


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> ear mites are really rare in dogs treat for an ear infection first. Ear mites or more common in cats and it does depend in what part of the country you live in but my guess is an ear infection. You will get black, brown, and red with an ear infection. one good clue is smell her ears and if they smell sour or like yeast they are ear infections.
> 
> Treat for an ear infection and if they do not clear up in a week or look any better in a week then treat for mites. Yes you can go to the vet and know for sure but I am more the hand on person since both can be treated at home just do a process of elimination.
> That is what I would do if it was my dog but if you have any doubts then go to the vet and know for sure but I think you are find if you want to treat for one thing and go from there.
> ...


my husband's aunt is a cat maniac, she has 30 something cats, i don't have anything against her having so many cats it's not my business but what bugs me is when she comes over she acts like she knows EVERYTHING about my dog and any other dogs...as soon as i told her "this solution won't hurt her we'll see if it helps first." she gave me a look and a tone as if I'm such an irresponsible owner because i chose to treat her at home...ugh.

like you said, it's not life threatening issue, i just hate it for her that she has to go through it. but every time i clean her ear out with that solution i give her a big good treat, so she's not gonna hate the sting too much 

i'll let you know how the solution works out for her.

by the way, i just saw your chart, your baby can be here any time!!! congratulations, lisa!!!:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats I can't wait for him to get out! lol

Yeah cat ppl are weird! lol that is why she thinks it's mites because they are common in cats and I am sure she has had to deal with them a lot. Don't let her bug you your doing the right thing and cookies are a great bribe!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks for the congrats I can't wait for him to get out! lol
> 
> Yeah cat ppl are weird! lol that is why she thinks it's mites because they are common in cats and I am sure she has had to deal with them a lot. Don't let her bug you your doing the right thing and cookies are a great bribe!


yeah we always joke our vet lives off of her lol..because she pays so much vet bill on her cats every month. and thank you, i'm not gonna work all up because of her opinions. i know with all my heart what im doing makes sense.
her ear is already looking better.

hope all goes well with your baby's birth!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good luck, sounds like your on the right track as long as you take care of it appropriatly i don't think you need to run to the vet, give it a week like lisa said then reevaluate, save you vet money for when she realy needs it just my option


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Aireal said:


> good luck, sounds like your on the right track as long as you take care of it appropriatly i don't think you need to run to the vet, give it a week like lisa said then reevaluate, save you vet money for when she realy needs it just my option


yeah and we just sent her to the vet a month ago for a salivary cyst. she gave her a check up then. so i don't think this time is as much as necessary as last time...
thanks though, i hate it for her to go through the infection but today it seems like its getting a lot better!! yay~~~:woof::woof:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya it sucks but once you clear it up then as long as you do simple mantance once a week and after baths and grooming then you shouldn't have a problem 

it has been how long 2/3 days what do the ears look like now when you clean them?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Speaking of ear infections poor Typhoon got another one, man ear infections SUCK! poor dog


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Aireal said:


> ya it sucks but once you clear it up then as long as you do simple mantance once a week and after baths and grooming then you shouldn't have a problem
> 
> it has been how long 2/3 days what do the ears look like now when you clean them?


hey thanks for checking up! it's looking A LOT better now!! there're some scalps just out of her ear cave, her ear stays red though since i started cleaning it. 
the smell has decreased half as bad as before! thank goodness!
i should have known to take care of these basic maintenance once i got her,  oh well, i've learned my lesson. having a dog is no less work than having a baby!! i tell ya


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Speaking of ear infections poor Typhoon got another one, man ear infections SUCK! poor dog


oh im sorry  but the solution should fix it real quick once you catch it. it's already looking better on sugar. good luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never had a dog suffer from chronic ear infections before and I really feel bad for Typhoon but they are looking better already. Happy to hear your girl is on the mend as well


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

man cheza's ears are doing horrible, this last wrapping gave her what alomost looks like an ulur i had to start her on ABs and it sucks because i don't wanna wrap them again but same time i don't want her to have one flop ear for the rest of her life bleh it sucks

to OP i am really glad she is doing well hope it clears up and you don't have another problem


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have never had a dog suffer from chronic ear infections before and I really feel bad for Typhoon but they are looking better already. Happy to hear your girl is on the mend as well


ear infection once or twice is bad already let alone chronic! man!
dogs can't express the pain of suffering that's what's bugging me most,
glad u put the solution out there! i really wouldn't know what to do if not for that! thanks a bunch, lisa!!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Aireal said:


> man cheza's ears are doing horrible, this last wrapping gave her what alomost looks like an ulur i had to start her on ABs and it sucks because i don't wanna wrap them again but same time i don't want her to have one flop ear for the rest of her life bleh it sucks
> 
> to OP i am really glad she is doing well hope it clears up and you don't have another problem


do they get ear infections easy? sounds like this is a normal problem for most dogs..yeah it sucks they make you worry don't they?

thanks, i hope your cheza's ear will get better soon too! i think if we can keep those ears in check, we shouldn't have repeated infections too much!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogs with natural ears will get infections more than cropped ear dogs generally. Some dogs are prone to ear infections especially dog breeds like cocker spaniels who's ear are pretty much closed all the time because they flop straight down. Aireal is talking about her pup getting an ear infection after taping the ears after a crop and that is common because the ear canal has something in it and stays moist while they are taped. Out of 16 dogs in my house I have only one dog who gets ear infections. I did have another one of my natural ear dogs get an infection but that was 9 year ago. I think it just depends on the dog and who the ears hang.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Dogs with natural ears will get infections more than cropped ear dogs generally. Some dogs are prone to ear infections especially dog breeds like cocker spaniels who's ear are pretty much closed all the time because they flop straight down. Aireal is talking about her pup getting an ear infection after taping the ears after a crop and that is common because the ear canal has something in it and stays moist while they are taped. Out of 16 dogs in my house I have only one dog who gets ear infections. I did have another one of my natural ear dogs get an infection but that was 9 year ago. I think it just depends on the dog and who the ears hang.


thank you for the info!! when we rescued Sugar her ears were dirty but not cropped..but i understand individual dogs vary.
i dont think i'll have sugar's ears cropped though, i like her natural ears, they're cute when they pop up


----------

